# Meyer 7.5ft Super-V......Is it a good plow?



## elyice (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey Guys.

Sorry if this has been talked about before. I couldn't find anything recent about the Meyer 7.5 Super-V. I have a 2008 GMC Sierra 1500. I want a v plow for opening roads on lakes. Boss and Snowdogg 7.5 v plows are 700lbs. I think that is without mounts too. Meyer 7.5 super-v is less than 600 complete. I don't want to beat my truck up too bad with a heavy plow.

I have heard that Meyer is making a better plow than they did in the past. Does anyone have experience with the Meyer 7.5 super-v?

Thanks.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

i just had one installed on my nissan titan a couple weeks ago. i've only been able to use it on a couple driveways so far, but it performed great. i'm really loving the versatility of a V plow, the scoop function is awesome for cleaning up and stacking snow. i've only had to put it in V mode once so far, had a thigh high snow bank from the city plow i had to get through at the end of one of the driveways. it went through it like butter. the controls are really nice too. mounting/dismounting is really easy as well. so far i'm loving it.


----------



## elyice (Jan 27, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking...What was the total cost of the plow, including install? 

This looks like the plow for me. Only problem is that the closest dealer is 4hrs away. 

Thanks.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

4995 installed.

4 hours is a long way to go if you have a problem...


----------



## elyice (Jan 27, 2014)

Yea. It is a long way. It's really my only option tho. I need a V plow for plowing on the lake. A Boss or Snowdogg V is more than I want to put on my truck. And upgrading to a 3/4ton isn't in the cards.

But a 7hr round trip for warranty work is not really feasible either. 

Thanks again for the response.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

100 lb isn't going to make a difference. Put some timbres on it


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

i hear ya. maybe check your local parts stores and see what they carry for meyer parts/products. that way, if you need something simple at least it could be had locally. it's a really nice setup though, it's impressed me so far.


----------



## elyice (Jan 27, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1749341 said:


> 100 lb isn't going to make a difference. Put some timbres on it


The Boss is 700lbs for just the plow. Not sure what the complete weight would be.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

elyice;1749353 said:


> The Boss is 700lbs for just the plow. Not sure what the complete weight would be.


Isn't the snow dogg in the 500 range?


----------



## elyice (Jan 27, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1749355 said:


> Isn't the snow dogg in the 500 range?


No I dont think so. It is also 700lbs. Not sure if that is the complete weight either. The Snowdogg is designed for "plow prep" 1/2tons.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

elyice;1749357 said:


> No I dont think so. It is also 700lbs. Not sure if that is the complete weight either. The Snowdogg is designed for "plow prep" 1/2tons.


There is no such thing as a plow prep half ton. 
Mount adds 80 pds


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

It's a 100 pound difference id go with snow dogg. I love Meyer but you need a closer dealer


----------



## elyice (Jan 27, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1749359 said:


> There is no such thing as a plow prep half ton.
> Mount adds 80 pds


That is what Snowdogg says on their website. From what I understand is that is pretty much means a 3/4ton. ha.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

elyice;1749364 said:


> That is what Snowdogg says on their website. From what I understand is that is pretty much means a 3/4ton. ha.


They ALL say that lol

There is no such thing. We just went through this in a previous thread


----------



## elyice (Jan 27, 2014)

If mounts are 80lbs then it would be close to a 200lbs difference between Meyers Super-V and a Boss/Snowdogg. 

Meyer is less that 600lbs complete


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

elyice;1749369 said:


> If mounts are 80lbs then it would be close to a 200lbs difference between Meyers Super-V and a Boss/Snowdogg.
> 
> Meyer is less that 600lbs complete


They aren't including the mount


----------



## elyice (Jan 27, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1749372 said:


> They aren't including the mount


Ok. I thought they were. It says 582(complete) on their site. I thought that included mounts.

Thanks.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

the meyer is 582 complete with the mount.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A couple of hundred pounds itn't going to break the camels back.
As mentioned get a set of timbrens no matter what plow you go with. Then add counter weight. This will take weight off of the front axle.

The only thing about a 7.5 Vee is in the ^ it's going to be narrower than your full size truck is, spilling the snow back under your wheels.

You may want to think about a wider plow and or a bigger truck and a bigger plow.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1749426 said:


> A couple of hundred pounds itn't going to break the camels back.
> As mentioned get a set of timbrens no matter what plow you go with. Then add counter weight. This will take weight off of the front axle.
> 
> The only thing about a 7.5 Vee is in the ^ it's going to be narrower than your full size truck is, spilling the snow back under your wheels.
> ...


one thing i ran into was the dealers refusing to install a particular plow on my truck because the manuf. didn't recommend it in their "quick match" system. that's one reason why i didn't get a western hts, even though it's lighter than the meyer i have, western's quick match didn't recommend it for my make/model truck so the dealer refused to install one. i imagine you might run into the same thing with your 1500 with some dealers/manufacturers.

in v mode, mine is still just wide enough to be wider than the truck..


----------



## elyice (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. At full angle the Meyer V is 81". I just measured my truck and it is ~78in. So like dt5150 I think the plow would be just wide enough to clear a path for my tires. 

I talked to a Boss dealer and they didn't recommend putting a Boss V on my truck. They said I would need to get the 8.2ft because the 7.5ft boss v is too narrow when angled. That would be well 200lbs more the Meyer. I just wish the dealer was closer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just because a "dealer" will not install it doesn't mean it can't be installed.
Just do it yourself.
It really is not that hard to do.

Buy some beer invite a friend over and in a few hrs you'll be done installing it.

There is no sense in getting a Vee plow that is to narrow for your truck.


a 7.5 plow will not clear a path as wide as it is in the Vee position,
the snow falls back and if you were to turn at all you will be driving in the berm.
a 8.5 is barely enough.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

08 gmc 1500


Exterior Width 80.0 " exterior body width
Front Tread 68 " front tread
Rear Tread 67 " rear tread 


it's only 4" wider in the str8 position.
Not wide enough for deep snow, it might get by doing short pushed of 1"
and what is angled? The meyer site is not up to speed with there own plow terminology angled or in the Vee mode? it doesn't say V-mode on the chart?


----------



## elyice (Jan 27, 2014)

Avg Width at Full Angle: 81"	

I would assume that they are giving the width at a full angle V. Not sure tho. 

I would be doing most of my plowing on a lake too. So as long as it kept enough snow away from my tires to keep moving I would be fine. It doesn't have to be pretty. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

used mine in V yesterday, by the tire tracks, my truck wasn't outsite the path of the plow.


----------

